# Contest Time



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Tomorrow at noon (CST) we will be selecting a random Facebook fan to receive a free package of Gelatin Cubes in the color of their choice. This may be the beginning of a regular giveaway, right now it's just something we're experimenting with.

If you want to participate, hit our FACEBOOK PAGE and clickity the Like button.










1 - Clear
2 - Light
3 - Light / Medium
4 - Medium / Dark
5 - Dark


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm, what does one do with gelatin cubes?


----------

